# Looking for Breeder...Any thoughts on these??



## Athena_ (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anybody had any experiences with Avery Hill Kennels in West Virginia or Appleridge in Tennessee?


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Vomsucherquelle in West Virginia is great. I had a female that I paid a deposit for and just had to back out for personal reasons. I think pups are about 3 weeks old now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Stay away from Appleridge, my last GSD came from that kennel. PM me if you would like more information.

Carmspack Gus


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Athena_ said:


> Has anybody had any experiences with Avery Hill Kennels in West Virginia or Appleridge in Tennessee?


Not sure of your background/experience with the breed so want to make sure you've spent hours reading thru ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Avery Hill Kennel German Shepherd Puppies For Sale WV

Appleridge German Shepherd Dogs

Good luck!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Avery Hill GSDs are right near my home and I know the breeder. She has working line dogs from imported parents and grandparents. A friend got a puppy from her last year and is doing Schutzhund work with him. High drive and high energy level.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Appleridge used to be located close to where I lived, I can have seen many of their dogs over the years, so PM me if you need more opinions on them.


----------



## Ruger1106 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm very interested in what people have to say about Appleridge! We have a 12 1/2 week old puppy that we just got from there.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Stay far away from Appleridge. Feel free to pm me for more information


----------



## abientot (May 16, 2016)

Saphire said:


> Stay far away from Appleridge. Feel free to pm me for more information


Saphire-
Would you mind PM'ing me? I just joined to research breeders in our search to add a new 4 legged member to our family (so I can't PM you). I would be very interested to hear about your experience with Appleridge.


----------

